

StackMob Ratchets Up The Competition: Launches A Marketplace - SidneyAllen
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/stackmob-ratchets-up-the-competition-makes-api-calls-free-launches-a-marketplace-for-third-party-mobile-services/

======
gagabity
The pricing page makes me nervous now, when do the charges start kicking in on
the Innovation plan? I was looking at the old one earlier today which was much
clearer about exactly what was free.

~~~
sgershik
Hi there and thanks for the feedback that the pricing page needs to be clearer
for you. Here's what Free means, when we say free:

Unlimited API transactions (no limits, no hidden fees)

ACL Permissions

Collaboration (this means one team with up to three developers per app)

Analytics

S3 integration

Twitter and Facebook integration

Geo queries (unlimited)

Work flow basic (this means you get both a development AND a production
environment - no need to create separate accounts or apps to manage dev to
production)

The ability to mix-in any third party or StackMob modules in the Marketplace

@stackmobsteve

------
hitchingsh
The new site looks great! We use StackMob and it works very well for enabling
mobile web services apis.

\- Hamilton

~~~
janaboruta
I agree. Their designer is awesome.

~~~
Ecio78
The design is nice but I've found the font not so readable (Chrome 22 on Win7)

~~~
sgershik
We made some changes. What do you think?

------
carimura
Awesome guys.. glad to be a part of this.

